# Manyen la Jato que se tumbaron pa' construir el Plaza VEA..



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

...de la Avenida Arequipa.

Rebuscando en los archivos de fotos de la empresa en que laboro, encontré ésta de la antigua casona ubicada en lo que hoy es Supermercados Plaza VEA de la Avenida Arequipa, la foto fue tomada desde un edificio de la Avenida Petit Thouars al cual se le estaba dando mantenimiento. 

Nótese hacia la derecha el local de la Alliance Française de Miraflores.












A ver, qué opinan de la antigua mansión??????


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Que bonita era...sin embargo, actualmente casi nadie vive en casas como esa, una familia con suficientes recursos para mantener tremenda mansión casi nunca está dispuesta a vivir en la Avenida Arequipa, prefiriendo barrios residenciales tranquilos como algunos en San Isidro, Surco y La Molina. La mayoría de casonas en esa parte de la ciudad ahora son institutos o casas comerciales.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Se ve bastante bonita y bien conservada, tienes idea cuanto pagó plaza vea por la propiedad?


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Si así era esta casa, cómo habrá sido la Casa Marsano de la que tanto hablan y lamentablemente no tengo recuerdos.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Se que sonara algo jalado de los pelos, pero tal vez pudieron haber tratado de remodelar esa mansion, no necesariamente para un supermercado, que es a lo que me referia con la frase anterior, sino para un museo, galeria de arte, o de alguna tienda tipo santa natura 

Es una lastima ahora tengamos que soportar esa mole que es plaza vea, pero asi son los negocios finalmente.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

El Bajopontino said:


> Si así era esta casa, cómo habrá sido la Casa Marsano de la que tanto hablan y lamentablemente no tengo recuerdos.


Si viste en alguna oportunidad la novela pobre diabla, con angie cepeda, pues la mansion que enfocaban era la casa marsano.


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

me parece malisimo que hayan puesto ahi ese plaza vea!! pero las autoridades en el peru no se preocupan por cosas asi!! ustedes creen que aca en usa se hubiese podido hacer eso?????


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Así es, tampoco me agrada que destruyan las viejas casonas de la Avenida Arequipa, si bien son de inicios del siglo pasado su valor como patrimonio irá creciendo con el pasar de los años, al menos se debe conservar las más bonitas, me gusta como ha restaurado el Instituto IDAT tres casonas de la Avenida Arequipa, en especial el que está al costado de la Embajada Argentina, totalmente de blanco y con muy buena iluminación nocturna, dicha casona ha sido acoplada al moderno edificio que está en la Av. Petit Thouars.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

guillermo said:


> Si viste en alguna oportunidad la novela pobre diabla, con angie cepeda, pues la mansion que enfocaban era la casa marsano.


Habré visto una que otra escena, recuerdo una mansión pero no al detalle, pense que era una escenografia montada, estaré al tanto para cuando repitan la novela y checar la casa.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

guillermo said:


> Si viste en alguna oportunidad la novela pobre diabla, con angie cepeda, pues la mansion que enfocaban era la casa marsano.











La Casa Marsano al fondo...


----------



## Renzo__7 (Jul 21, 2004)

guillermo said:


> Se que sonara algo jalado de los pelos, pero tal vez pudieron haber tratado de remodelar esa mansion, no necesariamente para un supermercado, que es a lo que me referia con la frase anterior, sino para un museo, galeria de arte, o de alguna tienda tipo santa natura
> 
> Es una lastima ahora tengamos que soportar esa mole que es plaza vea, pero asi son los negocios finalmente.


*Totalmente de acuerdo contigo.... deberian haberla convertido en un museo o por ultimo aunque sea en un instituto mas, pero no deberian haber demolido esa mansion. Que paso con las autoridades de Miraflores ?? como pueden permitir q casas como esta o la casa marsano desaparescan de un dia para otro.......... Es una lastima ver q hasta en los "mejores" distritos se puede comprar al alcalde y a sus burocratas.

Que diferencia con el cuidado y el valor q la gente le da a las casas historicas por aca en Los Angeles. Bruno no me dejara mentir cuando digo q hubiera sido imposible demoler una de esas casas si hubiera estado en Pasadena, Silver Lake, o Orange, y como reclamarian los vecinos si algo similar le fuese a suceder a la Gamble House o alguna otra casa de Green & Green. Ojala algun dia nuestras autoridades tomen conciencia. 

*


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ahhh bueno Renzo...pero tampoco se puede comparar la Gamble House, uno de los edificios mas alucinantes del mundo entero, sin exagerar...una casa sin UN solo clavo o tornillo en su estructura, con la Casa Marsano que si bien era hermosa, no era mas que una mansión enorme y extravagante, pero con poco valor arquitectónico e historico (no era una casa colonial ni republicana, mas bien una casa construída a principios del siglo XX). 

Creeme Renzo que si alguien si quiera planeara derribar la Gamble House, el estado entero lo impediría. 

La verdad la Municipalidad no pudo hacer nada, ya que la casa fue demolida inescrupulosamente a media noche. 

La verdad me da pena lo que pasó con la Casa Marsano, pero lamentablemente habían pocas alternativas realistas para conservarla. Un museo? Con qué presupuesto? Ademas, la Municipalidad hubiera tenido que comprar la casa y el terreno. Lamentablemente, la Municipalidad de Miraflores no cuenta con un presupuesto muy elevado que digamos. 

Sin embargo, no me deja de dar pena, fué una casa bien bonita.


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

J Block said:


> La Casa Marsano al fondo...



Esta novela la pasaban en la television Italiana! Increible :cheers:


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

J Block said:


> La Casa Marsano al fondo...


----------



## geyser (Feb 26, 2006)

El Plaza Vea es un monumento a la huachaferia, porque contrasta de manera flagrante con el estilo residencial de las construcciones circundantes. Si quisieron poner un centro comercial, hubieran elegido en todo caso un formato tipo Vivanda con colores mas sobrios, y no el Plaza Vea cuyos colores son recontra chillones... Alguien debe haber ganado una buena coimision para permitir la construccion de este esperpento... :bash:


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

J Block said:


> Que bonita era...sin embargo, actualmente casi nadie vive en casas como esa, una familia con suficientes recursos para mantener tremenda mansión casi nunca está dispuesta a vivir en la Avenida Arequipa, prefiriendo barrios residenciales tranquilos como algunos en San Isidro, Surco y La Molina. La mayoría de casonas en esa parte de la ciudad ahora son institutos o casas comerciales.


Tienes toda la razón. Parece criminal demoler casas tan bonitas como ésa, pero tu argumento es contundente.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

alguien porfa que ponga fotosn del plaza vea que se construyo ahi , se los agradeceria bastante.


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

estaba muy bonita la casa, que pena que se perdio!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Así es, tampoco me agrada que destruyan las viejas casonas de la Avenida Arequipa, si bien son de inicios del siglo pasado su valor como patrimonio irá creciendo con el pasar de los años, al menos se debe conservar las más bonitas, me gusta como ha restaurado el Instituto IDAT tres casonas de la Avenida Arequipa, en especial el que está al costado de la Embajada Argentina, totalmente de blanco y con muy buena iluminación nocturna, dicha casona ha sido acoplada al moderno edificio que está en la Av. Petit Thouars.



Bajopontino, me gusta mucho la jerga que has usado en este thread y sobre todo tu modestia al colocar el thread en el Jiron, pero este tema ha destapado comentarios sobre arquitectura, por lo tanto va a la page principal

Excelente aporte


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Es que como sólo tenía una foto la puse en el jirón, y por lo mismo que iba en ese subforo usé ese lenguaje pa' llamar la atención


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que bonita la casa, que pena k ya no este.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Si así era esta casa, cómo habrá sido la Casa Marsano de la que tanto hablan y lamentablemente no tengo recuerdos.


Bueno sobre ese tema se abriò un foro de discusiòn en el 2002, si quieres visita esta pàgina para que veas como quedò eso, fue gracias a Arquiperù un casi escàndalo a nivel internacional http://www.acuatro.sitio.net

Mas detalles sobre la lucha por hacer prevalecer los patrimonios arquitectònicos lo encuentras acà... http://sos-monuments.upc.es/es/cat/pe/pe_02_02.htm


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Asu que tal jato!! la vdd es que es un crimen que destruyan eso por un supermercado, lo que más pena me da es el jardin, es increible!! Que pena que pena.....


----------



## Marytierra (Mar 6, 2006)

Alguien sabe a quien pertenecia la casa que fue derrumbada para construir Plaza Vea? Que lastima que en su lugar construyeran un supermercado totalmente "kitsch", de tan mal gusto. Deberia haber codigos esteticos para tiendas, supermercados,etc. Que pena que la Av. Arequipa se haya convertido en una avenida tan comercial que rompe con la elegancia de sus casas. Era la ruta mas linda para ir del centro de Lima al centro de Miraflores...


----------

